# Dizziness/blured vision on prozac



## EndlessHope (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone else notice dizziness/blurry vision on Prozac? I started a couple weeks ago and upped to 10mg this week and am noticing it now. Will it go away with time? What does everybody think?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

It takes a while to adjust to Prozac after you first start taking it. It depends on what you mean by dizzy. I was kinda dopey for a while after starting Prozac. No blurred vision. I don't know if that is normal or not. You might want to look it up and/or ask your doctor.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I was extra stressed about my College Test tomorrow and nothing was helping and i took an Abilify 5MG and i feel like a ****ing Zombie. Head is blank **** feels unreal........This reminds me why i have left over abilifys and i stopped taking it. Gah! But Yes blurred vision can happen! These meds hit you like a train when you first start them. Abilify is the weirdest med to because it makes your Drowsy and activated at the same time! Probably something to do with its wierd effects on dopamine and serotonin vs other antipychotics.


----------



## EndlessHope (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya I feel like a zombie all zonked out. On ativan Prozac and lamictal I don't feel like myself and am processing way more slowly. But if it's a choice between this and anxiety I guess I'd choose this


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I have gotten used to the blurry vision/brain fog that comes with lyrica, not so bad after a while. I noticed it with paxil the most, I dont remember if I had felt that way with prozac, but im sure its fairly common with ssri's.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to Zombie Land. Aka SSRI Antidepressants  :clap


With paxil i can barely think sometimes its almost like someone grabbed your brain and removed it. I cant even Think a thought unless its very small. Brain Fog is THICK with Paxil but hey it works for my depression  Last night i was trying to think and i realized just how much it messed with my thinking abilities. Im Basically a zombie on this med. But hey works for depression so heh.......


----------



## EndlessHope (Mar 2, 2011)

Smarties said:


> I have gotten used to the blurry vision/brain fog that comes with lyrica, not so bad after a while. I noticed it with paxil the most, I dont remember if I had felt that way with prozac, but im sure its fairly common with ssri's.


Getting used to it's presence is one thing- did it seem to affect you cognitively, like make you slower or dumber?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Blurry vision, to me, is an unacceptable side effect that I am not willing to endure. Such meds as Cesamet and Morphine are in that list.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

EndlessHope said:


> Getting used to it's presence is one thing- did it seem to affect you cognitively, like make you slower or dumber?


 Yes it does, it doesnt make me completely stupid but it mostly blanks my memory. Short-term is the worst, most times I dont remember what I did 5 mins ago. I only retain seemingly useless information that only comes in handy once and a while.


----------

